# Fibrosarcomas at vaccine injection sites in dogs



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Below is the Journal of Veterinary Medicine abstract of an important documenting fibrosarcomas at presumed rabies vaccination sites. Some veterinarians deny that dogs develop cancerous tumors at vaccination sites --this study suggests otherwise! The researchers used the presumed injection sites of rabies vaccines in the study. 

The following quote is from the full study text: *"In both dogs and cats, the development of necrotizing panniculitis at sites of rabies vaccine administration was first observed by Hendrick & Dunagan (1992)."*

*Fibrosarcomas at Presumed Sites of Injection in Dogs: Characteristics and Comparison with Non-vaccination Site Fibrosarcomas and Feline Post-vaccinal Fibrosarcomas*

*Journal of Veterinary Medicine*, Series A August 2003, vol. 50, no. 6, pp. 286-291(6) 

Vascellari M.[1]; Melchiotti E.[1]; Bozza M.A.[1]; Mutinelli F.[2]

[1] Address of authors: Istituto Zooprofilattico Sperimentale delle Venezie, Histopathology Department, Viale dell'Università 10, 35020 Legnaro (PD), Italy; [2] Corresponding author:, Tel: +39 049 8084261, Fax: +39 049 8084258, Email: [email protected]

Abstract: 
Summary 

Fifteen fibrosarcomas, surgically excised from presumed sites of injection in dogs, and 10 canine fibrosarcomas excised from sites not used for injection were histologically and immunohistochemically compared with 20 feline post-vaccinal fibrosarcomas. Canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites were of grade I (3), of grade II (4) and grade III (8). Two fibrosarcomas from non-injection sites were of grade I, four of grade II and four of grade III. Feline samples were classified as grade I (2), grade II (4) and grade III (14). All fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites of both species showed lymphocytic inflammatory infiltration located at the tumour periphery, while two canine fibrosarcomas from non-injection sites showed perivascular inflammatory infiltration within the neoplasm. All samples were immunohistochemically examined for vimentin, smooth muscle actin, muscle specific actin and desmin expression. All tumours were positive for vimentin. Ten canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites and all feline samples contained cells consistent with a myofibroblastic immunophenotype. Aluminium deposits were detected in eight canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites and 11 feline post-vaccinal fibrosarcomas by the aurintricarboxylic acid method. The present study identifies distinct similarities between canine fibrosarcomas from presumed injection sites and feline post-vaccinal fibrosarcomas, suggesting the possibility of the development of post-injection sarcomas not only in cats, but also in dogs.

Document Type: Research article ISSN: 0931-184X 

DOI (article): 10.1046/j.1439-0442.2003.00544.x 
SICI (online): 0931-184X(20030801)50:6L.286;1-
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ________________
In an August 1, 2008 article in _DVM360_ entitled *Vaccination: An Overview*,Dr. Melissa Kennedy states that of the two types of vaccinal adverse reactions: The second is a delayed response, requiring days of longer to develop. The vaccine, seen as foreign, elicits a significant inflammatory response and is especially true for adjuvanted vaccines. This response can manifest as a granuloma, or more seriously, a fibrosarcoma . Further, she reports that The likelihood of adverse reactions in dogs has been found to correlate with the size of the dog and the number of inoculations given, with higher risk associated with small size and multiple inoculations. http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com....jsp?id=568351
__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ________________
Duration of Immunity: *The Rabies Vaccine Challenge* - Show #185 Animal Talk Radio Show 7/30/08 http://www.blogtalkradio.com/animalt...lenge-Show-186

*Duration of Immunity to Canine Vaccines: What We Know and Don't Know*, Dr. Ronald Schultz http://www.cedarbayvet.com/duration_of_immunity.htm 

*What Everyone Needs to Know about Canine Vaccines,* Dr. Ronald Schultz 
http://www.puliclub.org/CHF/AKC2007C...20Vaccines.htm 

*Vaccination: An Overview* Dr. Melissa Kennedy, DVM360 http://veterinarycalendar.dvm360.com....jsp?id=568351

*World Small Animal Veterinary Association 2007 Vaccine Guidelines* http://www.wsava.org/SAC.htm Scroll down to Vaccine Guidelines 2007 (PDF) 

The *2003 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are accessible online at http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm .

The *2006 American Animal Hospital Association's Canine Vaccine Guidelines *are downloadable in PDF format at http://www.aahanet.org/PublicDocumen...s06Revised.pdf .

Veterinarian, Dr. Robert Rogers,has an excellent presentation on veterinary vaccines at http://www.newvaccinationprotocols.com/

October 1, 2002 _DVM Newsletter_ article entitled,* AVMA, AAHA to Release Vaccine Positions*, http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/a...l.jsp?id=35171

July 1, 2003 _DVM Newsletter _article entitled, *What Do We Tell Our Clients?*, Developing thorough plan to educate staff on changing vaccine protocols essential for maintaining solid relationships with clients and ensuring quality care http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/a...l.jsp?id=61696

July 1, 2003, _DVM Newsletter _article, *Developing Common Sense Strategies for Fiscal Responsibility: Using an interactive template to plan service protocol changes *http://www.dvmnewsmagazine.com/dvm/a...l.jsp?id=61694

_Animal Wellness Magazine_ Article Vol. 8 Issue 6, *How Often Does he REALLY Need A Rabies Shot* 
http://www.rabieschallengefund.org/files/AWM_V8I6.pdf

*The Rabies Challenge* Animal Wise Radio Interview
Listen to Animal Wise (scroll down to The Rabies Challenge 12/9/07)

*The Vaccine Challenge *Animal Talk Naturally Online Radio Show » The Vaccine Challenge - Show #91

*Rabies Shot Killed my Poodle* May 28, 2008 Channel 5 News WCVB http://www.thebostonchannel.com:80/n...ss=bos&taf=bos

*US Declared Canine-Rabies Free -- CDC Announces at Inaugural World Rabies Day Symposium *CDC Press Release - September 7, 2007

Rabies Prevention -- United States, 1991 Recommendations of the Immunization Practices Advisory Committee (ACIP), *Center for Disease Control's Morbidity and Mortality Weekly* March 22, 1991 / 40(RR03);1-19 http://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/preview/mmwrhtml/00041987.htm *"A fully vaccinated dog or cat is unlikely to become infected with rabies, although rare cases have been reported (48). In a nationwide study of rabies among dogs and cats in 1988, only one dog and two cats that were vaccinated contracted rabies (49). All three of these animals had received only single doses of vaccine; no documented vaccine failures occurred among dogs or cats that had received two vaccinations. "*


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

do an internet search on 'vaccinosis' and you will read even more negative findings
routine rabies vaccs are becoming very controversial, but because of the law, we have to give it every three years in my area. I have read in other states they still have to give them yearly.
I got rabies vaccines(the preventative, not for actual rabies exposure) at least 18 years ago when I was working for a vet and at several animal shelters. According to the health dept, when I get my titers done, I am still covered.
I hate giving my dogs these vaccs every three years.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Sharon,

All 50 states have adopted the 3 year rabies protocol -- Arkansas and Rhode Island are in the final phases of implementing the change, and Alabama's 3 year law becomes effective August 1st. There are some states, however, such as Texas and Florida which allow municipalities to adopt more stringent annual ordinances. We are currently trying to get the Bell County Texas ordinance changed to a 3 year and to prevent Delaware County in Indiana from switching their current 3 year ordinance to a 1 year.

The issue you raise about your own immunity after rabies vaccination 18 years ago. 

The _2003 American Animal Hospital Canine Vaccine Guidelines_ *( **http://www.leerburg.com/special_report.htm** )* state that: *"There is no indication that the immune system of canine patients functions in any way different from the human immune system. In humans, the epidemiological vigilance associated with vaccination is extremely well-developed and far exceeds similar efforts in animals whether companion or agricultural. "*


----------



## Davinder Bath (4 mo ago)

visited here to find a vaccination schedule for my dogs any good hospital located in Canada Suggest me Vaccination Schedule for Cats & Dogs


----------

